# 3d background advise



## Shane L (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm planning on purchasing a 3d or slimline background in the next week for my 7ft 300 gallon. I've done a bunch of reading on installation but still have a couple of questions...
1. Do I need to attach the canister filter outlet to the background? If so, how?
I'm filtering the tank with a 55 gallon sump, fx6 and aquatop (hopefully enough, I have other canisters but can only fit so much under the tank). I want to hide my canister filter intake and outlet behind the background. The outlet will direct flow through a hole I will cut. Should I attach the outlet to this hole in the background? Looks to me like some folks are using pvc? If so, how do I connect the canister filter hose to the background?

2. My tank is 27" tall and most backgrounds are 24". If I order a 24" background and silicone it directly to the bottom of the tank, I will have a 3" gap at the top. I don't think this would look good. There are a few 28" backgrounds out there but options are limited. Does anybody have any ideas about how to make a 24 inch background work? I have considered stacking egg crate a couple inches deep on the bottom, then sealing the bottom of the background to the crate. The egg crate will be covered with sand and will not be visible and I will have a minimal gap between the top of the tank and the background. What do you think?

Thanks.
Shane


----------



## swimmingwiththefish (Aug 23, 2012)

You don't need to attach the canister outlet to the background. It should stay in place without attaching.

You might be able to stack egg crate, but then you run the risk of it visable because it may be higher than the trim at the bottom of the aquarium. Have you looked into getting a custom made 3d background? Several companies offer this option.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I would use a Mattenfilter across the back with a textured 3-D visible surface. The overflow to the sump can be behind the Mattenfilter background. Heaters and other equipment cichlids might mess with can be in the sump out of sight and reach of the fish that could be destructive. Because the Poret foam the Mattenfilter is flexible, instllation and maintenance is very easy.


----------



## Shane L (Oct 18, 2013)

I'll look into custom options. I hadn't considered visibility from the side which would be an issue since the tank is acrylic and doesn't have trim. 
Thanks.
Shane


----------



## Shane L (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm about to google Mattenfilters as I haven't heard of them. Thanks. 
Shane


----------

